# Shocker from Nikon: D5 is officially happening.



## ahsanford (Nov 18, 2015)

Nikon D5 is on its way -- pre-announcement here:
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/1448387262/nikon-announces-development-of-flagship-d5-digital-slr

- A


----------



## tpatana (Nov 18, 2015)

I want details! pix? DR? ISO? touch? gps? wifi? flux capacitor? coffee grinder?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow. Nikon is developing a new camera - agreed, shocking!


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 18, 2015)

lol. Did they by any chance appoint a new PR Director or agency who believes what they say about any news being good news?! Just imagine how busy that person/agency would be if they worked for Sony!

At least Nikonites can sleep happy, although I bet they secretly wish the Nikon flagship had a "1" in it's name rather than just a "5". ;D

The entire press release:



> Development of Digital SLR Camera Nikon D5
> November 18, 2015
> 
> TOKYO - Nikon Corporation is pleased to announce that it is developing the Nikon D5 digital SLR camera, which represents the next generation of professional Nikon FX-format models.
> ...



Source: http://www.nikon.com/news/2015/1118_dslr_01.htm


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 18, 2015)

and such a detailed, precise and shockingly information-rich announcement with a clear timeline and roadmap. WOW, Nikon! I will switch today! ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 18, 2015)

Be interesting to see what the features will be.

But I agree, this is pretty much a non-announcement.

Is the the camera manufacturer version of "save the date"?


----------



## lux (Nov 18, 2015)

If you were thinking I could leave Nikon, go to Sony and have the same sensor and better lenses...don't...we are going to release a new camera...just after the holidays


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 18, 2015)

Does it have a pop up flash and flip screen ? If not no one will want it. (sarcasm)


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 18, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Wow. Nikon is developing a new camera - agreed, shocking!



The real news is that Nikon is developing a new *pro FF* camera. Nikon hasn't released one in almost two years, who would have believed it would ever develop another?!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2015)

[quote author=Nikon]
Wireless Transmitter WT-6 and Speedlight SB-5000
[/quote]

Presumably an RF-triggered system? That will be good for Nikon shooters, I've been quite happy with my ST-E3-RT and four 600EX-RT flashes.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 18, 2015)

That is it, 'I am jumping ship', at least Nikon innovate and keep their customers informed, they already have decent DR, and usable Live View (er, no they don't) and you can use every F mount lens ever made (oh no you can't) not like that bullS___ Canon FD to EF nonsense, and what is it with EF, EF-s and EF-m? But back to DR and Live View, my 5DS/R's are utterly unusable for landscape because of the poor Live View implementation, I'd swap just for that. The DR of every Nikon body ever made, including the V1, bests even the best Canon bodies of any size (I know 'cos DxO told me, by the by have you actually used a DxO One? They are fantastic and the best DR ever) some by more than one stop! Canon are crap, they never innovate, I can't take a decent astro photo with a Canon, any Canon, because, well because DxO told me I can't. Nikon's new wireless flash will be killer and will have an optical trigger in it for free, take that 600-EX-RT, the overpriced hunk of crap (that is cheaper than the SB900 and has been for a long time). Don't get me started on lenses, Canon are crap, they never innovate, Nikon do, and they admit their mistakes and look after their customers, not like faceless Canon, I had a 50 f1.4 and broke the AF 27 times in fifteen minutes, mind you the AF was S___ anyway and it was so soft you had to stop it down to f20 to get anything sharp, anyway I got it off CraigsList for $120 and the date code said it was made some time this century, anyway Canon wouldn't fix it for free, even though I told them I only just bought the lens! They wanted, like, $150 to fix it, I told them it only cost me $120! What a rip off. Oh and most Nikon lenses come with UV filters, you MUST use a UV filter at all times. And my cousin said if you buy a D750 or above you get a free concubine direct from Nikon, you just have to fill out an online survey and they send you one, you can even choose the colour of the kimono so it doesn't clash with your carpet. Anyway, the orderly is comming back now so I am off, goodbye Canon and hello to the open and welcoming arms of the most innovative and feature laden camera company (apart from Sony but they have, like, four lenses, duh!) NIKON RUEWLES. [sic].


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 18, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> lol. Did they by any chance appoint a new PR Director or agency who believes what they say about any news being good news?! Just imagine how busy that person/agency would be if they worked for Sony!
> 
> At least Nikonites can sleep happy, although I bet they secretly wish the Nikon flagship had a "1" in it's name rather than just a "5". ;D
> 
> ...


... SB-800, SB-900, SB-910... SB-5000

Could this be something like the Profoto B2?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2015)

@AvTvM - thanks for the clarification on Nikon's WT. Bummer for Nikon shooters hoping for RT flashes. 

–2 for bringing KR into any discussion.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2015)

I've always wondered what value development announcements may have. They tend to kill sales of existing products, and if something goes wrong and the development stretches out for a year or two, its a disaster.

Development of totally new products might be a exception, or of a new product where a company is trying to meet competition.

Presumably, the D4S sales are so bad that there is nothing to lose.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 18, 2015)

lux said:


> If you were thinking I could leave Nikon, go to Sony and have the same sensor and better lenses...don't...we are going to release a new camera...just after the holidays



Just riffing on what you said: 

1) A D5 doesn't exactly strike me as a Christmas-driven 'release it in November or we're sunk' like a AAA video game title, collector's edition DVD or (I don't know) new miter saw. Does anyone on this forum roll so well as to have a _flagship gripped FF body sitting under the tree for Christmas?_ (If so, mazel tov. )

2) Correct me if I'm wrong, but Sony doesn't make the flagship D4/D4s sensors -- Nikon still designs/controls those, right? Should we expect that to change with the D5? 

- A


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 18, 2015)

I've been told Sony has made Nikon sensors for years (as well as many Canon sensors) but Nikon has always treated Sony like sh*t. And now Sony and Canon have a new even closer partnership that specifically excludes Nikon. So it sounds like Nikon is going to be hurting in the sensor dept from now on and Canon has no where to go but up.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 18, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> but Nikon has always treated Sony like sh*t.



Where have you heard that?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 18, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > but Nikon has always treated Sony like sh*t.
> ...



Rumor mill I guess. The guy at my local camera store. Although to be fair, my camera store has been around for a LONG time and they are pretty well "connected". Most of what they have told me over the years has been correct. And they hold a lot of events every year where factory reps and other big-wigs come in for a weekend and spend a lot of time with them and with the public. As far as camera stores go, they are one of the best in the state. They really stand out with their well stocked store and solid staff, most of who have been there over 10 or 20 years. And one (or more?) of them teaches photography at the local university too. (Not that any of that makes the rumors any more reliable but they have a great store nonetheless.)


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 18, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I've been told Sony has made Nikon sensors for years (as well as many Canon sensors) but Nikon has always treated Sony like sh*t. And now Sony and Canon have a new even closer partnership that specifically excludes Nikon. So it sounds like Nikon is going to be hurting in the sensor dept from now on and Canon has no where to go but up.



The difference is that Canon buys the smaller sensors for point and shoots and (I _believe_ but could be mistaken) they also buy the sensor for that dedicated 4K video rig. Nikon still buys the stuff I care about (crop and FF sensors) from Sony and, to date, Canon still makes their own.

But someone please answer my question -- who makes the D4/D4S sensors? Just curious.

- A


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 18, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told Sony has made Nikon sensors for years (as well as many Canon sensors) but Nikon has always treated Sony like sh*t. And now Sony and Canon have a new even closer partnership that specifically excludes Nikon. So it sounds like Nikon is going to be hurting in the sensor dept from now on and Canon has no where to go but up.
> ...



I thought pretty much the same thing. From what I heard recently, Sony actually makes more than we thought for Canon. (And that's not a bad thing.) Canon still does a lot of their own thing but more and more they are sharing the designs with Sony and Sony is off and running with that info making the sensors for them and improving on them.

The way it was explained to me was that Canon is better at things that Sony is weaker at. For example, Canon excels at things like lens production, etc.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 18, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> But someone please answer my question -- who makes the D4/D4S sensors? Just curious.
> 
> - A



If I remember rightly; Toshiba, who also make the crop sensor for the D7200 - or something like that.


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 18, 2015)

This is probably where talk of long term Sony and Nikon collaboration come from.
https://www.chipworks.com/about-chipworks/overview/blog/full-frame-dslr-cameras-part-i-nikon-vs-sony

It looks like they've been back and forth quite a bit.
The impression I get from reading the article is that collaboration with Sony is much more down to earth than just bit of patent sharing. Nikon sensors seem quite competent (e.g. http://www.sensorgen.info/NikonD3300.html vs. http://www.sensorgen.info/NikonD3200.html)
Also Sensorgen lists a Toshiba sensor on the D5200 http://www.sensorgen.info/NikonD5200.html which is also virtually identical in performance to the D5300 http://www.sensorgen.info/NikonD5300.html


----------



## Roo (Nov 18, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Is the the camera manufacturer version of "save the date"?



More like "we just got engaged but have no idea when we can afford the wedding". ;D


----------



## gadgeteer (Nov 19, 2015)

Roo said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Is the the camera manufacturer version of "save the date"?
> ...



So true!


----------



## Tugela (Dec 1, 2015)

Samsung were reported/rumoured to be working a next generation FF sensor to replace the NX1, but apparently that got shelved when they decided to shut up shop on the photography business.

That means that there is a high performance ultra modern FF sensor up for grabs. It seems suspicious that Nikon would be announcing this right about the same time Samsung started closing up distribution of their camera products.

My guess is that the two companies made a deal and the D5 will be housing the new Samsung FF sensor.

Rumour has it that Samsung will be making a major and surprising announcement at CES. This will probably be it.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 1, 2015)

Tugela said:


> Samsung were reported/rumoured to be working a next generation FF sensor to replace the NX1, but apparently that got shelved when they decided to shut up shop on the photography business.
> 
> That means that there is a high performance ultra modern FF sensor up for grabs. It seems suspicious that Nikon would be announcing this right about the same time Samsung started closing up distribution of their camera products.
> 
> ...



I like the strategery of that idea, but I don't think FF sensors can just be chopped and changed and slapped into different bodies so quickly. Consider that the A7R II has been out for some time and Nikon's adaptation of that into the D820 or D900 (whatever they call it) still hasn't happened yet.

- A


----------



## Tugela (Dec 1, 2015)

Not necessarily quickly. If this turns out to be what is happening, they would have been working on it for some time already. If Samsung have already worked out the supporting logic (processors and such), it would not take all that long to fit to a new body. Plus, announcing a collaborative development doesn't mean that the product will be out the doors the next day. The end of the year in 2016 for actual shipment would be more likely. That is plenty of time.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 1, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> And now Sony and Canon have a new even closer partnership that specifically excludes Nikon. *So it sounds like Nikon is going to be hurting in the sensor dept from now* on and Canon has no where to go but up.



I doubt that, especially given that Sony spun its semiconductor business off into its own corporation. The idea that they would then exclude a major potential customer is kinda silly. Might Nikon opt for Toshiba, Aptina, Samsung, or someone else? Sure. But Sony Semiconductor Solutions wouldn't likely be very happy about it.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 1, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > And now Sony and Canon have a new even closer partnership that specifically excludes Nikon. *So it sounds like Nikon is going to be hurting in the sensor dept from now* on and Canon has no where to go but up.
> ...



I have very little clue about this, I'm just sharing what I heard and postulating based on that. And what I heard was that Sony was tired of Nikon treating them like sh*t and so isn't interested in doing as much business with them going forward. Canon took advantage of that growing rift and got more cozy with Sony as a result. They both have things to offer the other can benefit from in a stronger partnership. I agree that business is business but if business is better for Sony with Nikon's biggest competitor (Canon), then that better business will likely dictate slowing some of the other business (Nikon). Know what I mean? Nikon isn't shut out, they will just no longer benefit from Sony's best designs. Those will now go to Canon only. Which might explain why Nikon is courting Samsung for FF sensors. (Which I think was part of what I heard at the time as well.)

The point for Canon fans is that Canon will now lead by a wider margin. Sony is making the best sensors in the industry and that is a good thing for Canon and Sony. Not so much for Nikon. (And Samsung.) There are only a handful of good sensor makers. Canon is no slouch but Sony is now ahead of everyone and it makes better business sense for Canon not to waste resources trying to duplicate effort and compete with Sony on sensor development and production if they don't have to. The same goes for Sony with Lens production, etc.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 1, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I agree that business is business but if business is better for Sony with Nikon's biggest competitor (Canon), then that better business will likely dictate slowing some of the other business (Nikon). Know what I mean?



If it's an either/or proposition and there is no financial difference, sure, they'd prefer to work with a friendly company than an unfriendly one. I imagine they have the capacity to service both. *shrug*


----------



## Tugela (Dec 1, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > And now Sony and Canon have a new even closer partnership that specifically excludes Nikon. *So it sounds like Nikon is going to be hurting in the sensor dept from now* on and Canon has no where to go but up.
> ...



The issue for Nikon with Sony no doubt is that Sony is a direct competitor in their market. That means the latest stuff goes into Sony cameras first and Nikon gets it later. Over time that will result in Sony increasing market share at the expense of Nikon, so it is not a happy situation for them to be in.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 1, 2015)

Tugela said:


> The issue for Nikon with Sony no doubt is that Sony is a direct competitor in their market. That means the latest stuff goes into Sony cameras first and Nikon gets it later. Over time that will result in Sony increasing market share at the expense of Nikon, so it is not a happy situation for them to be in.



Sure, but the times they are a changin'.

It will be a fascinating next few years. IMHO, Sony spinning off its sensor business is a large step towards licensing _more_ sensors to competitors -- the Sony sensor business need to hit its own sensor numbers and should care less about protecting its imaging business.

So a protected / first-look arrangement with Sony sensors may still exist with Sony cameras, but I expect the sensor business to avoid hard rules like "The A7R II sensor will only go in a Sony body for 12 months" in favor of proliferating their tech widely and quickly to Canon, Nikon, Pentax, etc. to generate more near-term sales.

- A


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 2, 2015)

Tugela said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Didn't the D600 reach market before the a7ii, both using the same sensor? (Same story with D800 and A7R, but that's hardly a fair data point since the alpha line didn't exist when the D800 came out).

What evidence is there supporting the idea that Sony Semiconductor Solutions will play favored nations with Sony Consumer Electronics at the expense of sales to Nikon, a major customer (and indeed potentially a larger one than SCE)? It would be a terrible business strategy for SSS to act in a way which causes Nikon to select a different vendor. I'm not saying that won't happen, but I've not seen any evidence other than the rumors posted in this thread.


----------



## George D. (Dec 2, 2015)

So Nikon are changing sensor to Samsung from Sony and will sport Socionext CPU that used to be Fujitsu. Please change the title: Shocker from Fujitsu, Socionext, Samsung and Nikon coalition. NikoFujiSamsuSocio.


----------



## tron (Dec 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> That is it, 'I am jumping ship', at least Nikon innovate and keep their customers informed, they already have decent DR, and usable Live View (er, no they don't) and you can use every F mount lens ever made (oh no you can't) not like that bullS___ Canon FD to EF nonsense, and what is it with EF, EF-s and EF-m? But back to DR and Live View, my 5DS/R's are utterly unusable for landscape because of the poor Live View implementation, I'd swap just for that. The DR of every Nikon body ever made, including the V1, bests even the best Canon bodies of any size (I know 'cos DxO told me, by the by have you actually used a DxO One? They are fantastic and the best DR ever) some by more than one stop! Canon are crap, they never innovate, *I can't take a decent astro photo with a Canon,* any Canon, because, well because DxO told me I can't. Nikon's new wireless flash will be killer and will have an optical trigger in it for free, take that 600-EX-RT, the overpriced hunk of crap (that is cheaper than the SB900 and has been for a long time). Don't get me started on lenses, Canon are crap, they never innovate, Nikon do, and they admit their mistakes and look after their customers, not like faceless Canon, I had a 50 f1.4 and broke the AF 27 times in fifteen minutes, mind you the AF was S___ anyway and it was so soft you had to stop it down to f20 to get anything sharp, anyway I got it off CraigsList for $120 and the date code said it was made some time this century, anyway Canon wouldn't fix it for free, even though I told them I only just bought the lens! They wanted, like, $150 to fix it, I told them it only cost me $120! What a rip off. Oh and most Nikon lenses come with UV filters, you MUST use a UV filter at all times. And my cousin said if you buy a D750 or above you get a free concubine direct from Nikon, you just have to fill out an online survey and they send you one, you can even choose the colour of the kimono so it doesn't clash with your carpet. Anyway, the orderly is comming back now so I am off, goodbye Canon and hello to the open and welcoming arms of the most innovative and feature laden camera company (apart from Sony but they have, like, four lenses, duh!) NIKON RUEWLES. [sic].


Oh no, I didn't know that. Now I will have to delete all my astro photos taken with my 5D3 ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 2, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> What evidence is there supporting the idea that Sony Semiconductor Solutions will play favored nations with Sony Consumer Electronics at the expense of sales to Nikon, a major customer (and indeed potentially a larger one than SCE)? It would be a terrible business strategy for SSS to act in a way which causes Nikon to select a different vendor. I'm not saying that won't happen, but I've not seen any evidence other than the rumors posted in this thread.



Short answer: Nikon had timing parity (actually an advantage) with Sony because the A7 line was just getting launched. 

Now that A7 is fully out the door, consider: _where is the Nikon camera with that 42 MP A7R II sensor?_

We obviously don't know if the A7R II is so far ahead of Nikon timing wise...


...because Sony's camera folks codeveloped that sensor while they were designing the A7R II (remember they were not split business at that time)
...because Sony simply knew internally that it was coming sooner than Nikon did
...because Sony has contractual terms limiting when Nikon can get it, like a formal delay wait period after the release of the A7R II
...because Nikon is taking a longer time to dial that sensor in for their cameras' needs

...but it's probably some combination of the above.

- A


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Dec 2, 2015)

Isn't the Real Shocker that rumor that Nikon is buying Samsung's mirrorless line-up and their sensor tech?

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/hot-rumor-nikon-bought-samsung-nx-mirrorless-tech/


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 2, 2015)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Isn't the Real Shocker that rumor that Nikon is buying Samsung's mirrorless line-up and their sensor tech?
> 
> http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/hot-rumor-nikon-bought-samsung-nx-mirrorless-tech/



That's OT, but lucky for you I just started a thread on that:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28500.msg561975#msg561975

Discuss _there_, please!

- A


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 2, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> _where is the Nikon camera with that 42 MP A7R II sensor?_



Well, we don't know if there will *EVER* be one, and if there is, we will have no idea whether the perceived delay was due to sony strategically withholding, nikon mulling options (see the samsung rumor), nikon being unready or not wanting to demonstrate deficiencies in their glass (given that on average the 5D3 with canon lenses outresolves the D800 with nikon lenses, a 42MP camera without a lens refresh could be embarrassing), sony not having the capacity, nikon wanting to sell excess D810 stock, or any number of other things. 

Regardless, that was before SSS was incorporated. Now, if Nikon is a customer, I wouldn't expect SSS (an operating unit/profit center unto itself as I understand it) to protect SCE sales at the expense of SSS profits. If anything, SSS exists to prevent that behavior given how strong the imaging sensors business it relative to the bulk of Sony.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 2, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > _where is the Nikon camera with that 42 MP A7R II sensor?_
> ...



100% agree. The sensor division will push for more sales volume even if it's at the expense of the camera division's competitive advantage.

But again, many would argue that 42 MP BSI sensor is the best FF sensor on the market (all things considered, recognizing many folks would prefer fewer/better pixels), and I continue to scratch my head why Nikon hasn't unleashed the potential of that thing with _their_ ergonomics, _their_ glass with their first party AF routines, _their_ accessories, flashes, etc. I have zero doubt it will be a better product than the A7R II -- Nikon has been the game far longer and they know the little things that pros expect and have a habit of delivering on that (like Canon does).

The argument that Nikon needs better glass more than a better sensor than the D810 is true. But that doesn't allow Nikon to avoid putting out a new body 'until all the lenses are sorted'. They have a lens development pipeline and a camera body development pipeline and they both march ahead because the market demands that they must.

- A


----------



## Tugela (Dec 2, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> ChristopherMarkPerez said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the Real Shocker that rumor that Nikon is buying Samsung's mirrorless line-up and their sensor tech?
> ...



Not really OT. There have been rumors floating around for some time that Nikon have had some sort of a hand in the development of the NX1 and Samsung's S lenses. This deal (if true) has probably been in the works for quite a while, possibly even before the NX1 was launched. That means that things like the new D5 may arrive pretty soon with Samsungs tech incorporated already.

If that turns out to be the case, the D5 is going to have a seismic effect on the market as a game changer. Canon might ignore the likes of Samsung and even Sony, but it is going to be considerably harder to ignore Nikon.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 2, 2015)

Tugela said:


> Not really OT. There have been rumors floating around for some time that Nikon have had some sort of a hand in the development of the NX1 and Samsung's S lenses. This deal (if true) has probably been in the works for quite a while, possibly even before the NX1 was launched. That means that things like the new D5 may arrive pretty soon with Samsungs tech incorporated already.
> 
> If that turns out to be the case, the D5 is going to have a seismic effect on the market as a game changer. Canon might ignore the likes of Samsung and even Sony, but it is going to be considerably harder to ignore Nikon.



That's fair -- I stand corrected. 

I was referring to the Mirrorless context of that story. If the deal is true _and is of larger scope_, look out. Fancy a backside illuminated flagship FF SLR sensor, anyone?

- A


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 2, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> and I continue to scratch my head why Nikon hasn't unleashed the potential of that thing



Yah, it seemed like it would be an obvious D900 or whatever they'd call it, but who knows?


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 2, 2015)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Isn't the Real Shocker that rumor that Nikon is buying Samsung's mirrorless line-up and their sensor tech?
> 
> http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/hot-rumor-nikon-bought-samsung-nx-mirrorless-tech/



Wow! If true at all it would be fabulous. We could choose between Nikon and Sony mirrorless. And Canon would be forced to bring something really good without mirror. Win win win ... Hope it is true. And if so, very stupid of Canon to let Nikon buy Samsung imaging tech (or entite camera division) instead of just offering Samsung twice the amount Nikon was willing to pay ...


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 3, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> ChristopherMarkPerez said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the Real Shocker that rumor that Nikon is buying Samsung's mirrorless line-up and their sensor tech?
> ...



That depends. _If_ the rumor is true, Nikon will either:


Rebrand the NX line into a Nikon platform, effectively building an impressive APS-C mirrorless platform overnight.
Only aquire the tech / IP / concept development work as a springboard into future Nikon designed products.

The first bullet point tells Canon that Nikon will be content to build an grow an APS-C mirroress platform. One could argue that EOS-M therefore has a large enough sensor to compete longer term, and that Canon simply needs more EF-M lenses and upmarket body features (like we've all been screaming for).

The second bullet point -- implying the NX APS-C product line isn't worth maintaining/pushing/growing -- tells Canon to get off its a-- and get a FF mirrorless platform going ASAP. In other words, if Nikon kills off a relatively mature APS-C platform with 25 native mount lenses, they must be going straight to FF.

- A


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 3, 2015)

I was already interested in the Nikon 1 series, if they start making them in Korea that would be super cool.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 3, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > ChristopherMarkPerez said:
> ...




I'd expect Nikon to do both, as these are not mutually exclusive ... One would be more short-term, one a bit further out:
1. launch Nikon APS-C mirrorless system (way superior to EOS-M in its current form)
2. utilize Samsung tech in DSLRs and in future FF mirrorless system 

If so, Canon can ... close shop and go home.  ;D


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 3, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> 1. launch Nikon APS-C mirrorless system (way superior to EOS-M in its current form)
> 2. utilize Samsung tech in DSLRs and in future FF mirrorless system
> 
> If so, Canon can ... close shop and go home.  ;D



yapodfc


----------



## tron (Dec 3, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > 1. launch Nikon APS-C mirrorless system (way superior to EOS-M in its current form)
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fish_shooter (Dec 3, 2015)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Isn't the Real Shocker that rumor that Nikon is buying Samsung's mirrorless line-up and their sensor tech?
> 
> http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/hot-rumor-nikon-bought-samsung-nx-mirrorless-tech/



Maybe the D5 will use a Samsung sensor?? :->>>>


----------

